# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Thảo luận về visme dài cho máy lớn.

## iamnot.romeo

Phục vụ nhu cầu ngâm cứu dài hơi của em nên cần tìm 2 cây visme dài 3m, hành trình 2m7-2m6, bước 10. Em đang có những ý tưởng như sau:
1. Mua visme phi 30 - 40 của TQ, có 1 vài thắc mắc:
 - Visme bi của TQ có loại phi 40mm hay không? 
      - em chưa thấy ai rao, google thì thấy visme bước 10 trên mạng rao có loại tới phi 50mm.

 - Nếu dùng loại phi 30 thì với hành trình đó chạy chậm chậm độ võng của nó ảnh hưởng thế nào?
     - Em nghĩ loại phi 30 3m chắc võng lắm ko chạy dc.

 - Chi phí?
     - em chưa gọi thương gia nào nên chưa biết.

2. Chế tạo 2 cây visme phi 40 có cơ cấu khử rơ, 1 vài thắc mắc:
 - Đã có ai làm việc này chưa? khả thi hay không?
      - Cách này là lựa chọn thứ 2 nếu không mua dc. Em nghĩ là khó và không khả thi nhưng cứ suy nghĩ  :Smile: 

 - Tại Sài Gòn có chổ nào nhận làm cái này không? ngoài SG?
      - Em không biết, chưa đi tham khảo. 

3. Dùng thanh răng là cách cuối cùng, nhưng hiện nay cái khung chỉ có phay chổ đặt visme và ray, ko có chổ đặt thanh răng nên xem xét 2 cách trên trước. Không dùng dc visme thì gắn ray xong, em gắn cái đầu mài mài rà 2 cạnh bên để lắp thanh răng luôn. Vì máy phay kim loại nên ưu tiên phương án visme trước.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## hung1706

Hỏi bác Nam mập í, nghe nói đặt cây vit-me 32 bc 5 TQ, C7 mà bót như C1  :Smile: )

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Ga con

Romeo gọi điện hỏi Mr. Luyến ấy. 3m ăn nhằm gì, họ làm máy vít me hơn 6m luôn, phi chừng 40-45.

Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Vậy coi như còn 2 phương án là mua visme bi và làm thanh răng, loại phương án 2 hảo huyền. Chọn cái nào thì tùy vào khả năng tài chính tới đâu. Sẽ ráng ráng mua luôn visme bi cho chỉnh chu.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Romeo gọi điện hỏi Mr. Luyến ấy. 3m ăn nhằm gì, họ làm máy vít me hơn 6m luôn, phi chừng 40-45.
> 
> Thanks.


con Sanco em mới ráp thì vitme to hơn ray, ray dùng Hiwin roller size 55, vitme chắc tầm phải 60mm hay 65, hành trình có 1500x3000 thôi :Cool:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hỏi bác Nam mập í, nghe nói đặt cây vit-me 32 bc 5 TQ, C7 mà bót như C1 )


móa, chém gió vãi lolz  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

Haha bữa chém gió em thì em chém lại vậy chứ sao h  :Smile: )))

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> con Sanco em mới ráp thì vitme to hơn ray, ray dùng Hiwin roller size 55, vitme chắc tầm phải 60mm hay 65, hành trình có 1500x3000 thôi


em google thử từ khóa CNC sanco thì toàn hình  máy phay giường to đúng kiểu máy H, anh có con máy bá đạo vậy hả????

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> con Sanco em mới ráp thì vitme to hơn ray, ray dùng Hiwin roller size 55, vitme chắc tầm phải 60mm hay 65, hành trình có 1500x3000 thôi


ông này lại khoe trym to  :Mad:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em cần 1 cặp để chạy song mã, nên hơi kẹt, chứ 1 cây thì em tìm dc rồi. anh Nam cho cái giá em tham khảo dc không? chắc cũng bộn lúa ah...

----------


## occutit

Chả bộn gì đâu giá cũng rẻ thôi. Vit me Trung Quốc anh đoán nó tầm 5 triệu 1 cây cả nut tốt. Loại phi tầm 40.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## solero

Vitme dài mua loại nút quay ấy khỏi sợ võng nhá.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## terminaterx300

> Vitme dài mua loại nút quay ấy khỏi sợ võng nhá.


dài quá nó chơi thanh răng cho khỏe  :Big Grin:  chơi vitme chi cho cực  :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em cần 1 cặp để chạy song mã, nên hơi kẹt, chứ 1 cây thì em tìm dc rồi. anh Nam cho cái giá em tham khảo dc không? chắc cũng bộn lúa ah...


tùy size, hàng new từ tầm 10 tỷ đổ lên  :Wink:

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đã thảo luận ở đây.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/40...i-so-danh-vong

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> --- Đã thảo luận ở đây.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/40...i-so-danh-vong


Mục đích của em tạo topic ko phải tìm giải pháp chống võng cho visme dài, mà là tham khảo về cái visme phi 30-40 dài để khỏi chống võng cho nó, lắp vào dùng luôn.

Nhưng đọc lại cái topic này lại cái chóng võng cho visme cũng lợi hại, máy em nặng lắm nên chạy không nhanh dc đâu, chống võng dc thì nó kinh tế  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì với 3m dài.. thì dùng phi 50 nó cũng võng.
Chiều dài gấp đến 60 lần đường kính rồi.

Giải pháp đơn giản với vit dài là dùng 2 gối kéo căng. Sẽ giảm được phần nào.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Theo mình thì với 3m dài.. thì dùng phi 50 nó cũng võng.
> Chiều dài gấp đến 60 lần đường kính rồi.
> 
> Giải pháp đơn giản với vit dài là dùng 2 gối kéo căng. Sẽ giảm được phần nào.


Sau khi đọc lại topic chống võng và tham khảo ý kiến của các anh, em đã quyết định không đi theo hướng dùng visme to nữa, có lẽ mua phi 30 của TQ và doublenut là dc rồi, kết hợp gối 2 đầu kéo căn nó lên và cơ cấu mid-support như a CKD có đăng một lần. Cơ cấu visme có ổ bi xoay, trục visme đứng yên cũng hay nhưng em nghiên cứu lại đã, sợ trình độ kém không thiết kế dc theo hướng đó. Cảm ơn mọi người rất nhiều.

Khung máy em còn để ngoài kho 7 chưa kéo về nữa, kích thước 3mx1m7, chổ đặt ray bản 30. Dính vào lại mệt người, mục đích là làm con router phay sắt hành trình 1500x2600. Độ chính xác vừa phải, để phay mấy cái kèo khung máy thổi nhựa bên Cty ông bạn. Đường vào nhà nhỏ quá nên lại phải tìm chổ nào thuê để đặt máy. Suy nghĩ nhiều nên khá mệt mỏi, nhưng cố gắng quyết tâm đi theo đam mê.

----------


## CKD

Để tính đúng và đủ cho vít thì phải xác định nhiều thông số lắm đa:
- Lực tải.
- Tốc độ.
- Độ chính xác (cái này có thể tạm cho qua)
- Tùm lum thứ khác như tuổi thọ v.v.....

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Sau khi đọc lại topic chống võng và tham khảo ý kiến của các anh, em đã quyết định không đi theo hướng dùng visme to nữa, có lẽ mua phi 30 của TQ và doublenut là dc rồi, kết hợp gối 2 đầu kéo căn nó lên và cơ cấu mid-support như a CKD có đăng một lần. Cơ cấu visme có ổ bi xoay, trục visme đứng yên cũng hay nhưng em nghiên cứu lại đã, sợ trình độ kém không thiết kế dc theo hướng đó. Cảm ơn mọi người rất nhiều.
> 
> Khung máy em còn để ngoài kho 7 chưa kéo về nữa, kích thước 3mx1m7, chổ đặt ray bản 30. Dính vào lại mệt người, mục đích là làm con router phay sắt hành trình 1500x2600. Độ chính xác vừa phải, để phay mấy cái kèo khung máy thổi nhựa bên Cty ông bạn. Đường vào nhà nhỏ quá nên lại phải tìm chổ nào thuê để đặt máy. Suy nghĩ nhiều nên khá mệt mỏi, nhưng cố gắng quyết tâm đi theo đam mê.


Cơ cấu đai ốc quay, trục vitme đứng yên k khó bác ah.quan trọng là có kiếm đc đơn vị gia công chính xác theo yêu cầu k?e đang làm máy gỗ 2500x1300 dùng 2 vitme fi 25 dài 3m, dùng đai ốc quay đây. n chưa kiếm đc địa chỉ thuê gia công các chi tiết đc.tối e gửi bác bản vẽ tham khảo nhé!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@huyquynhbk: bác gửi vào email congkhanh.dev@gmail.com để em tham khảo với nhé. Cái này muốn làm chuẩn thì tìm máy phay CNC hoặc thợ giỏi tay nghề thì làm dc. 
Em nghĩ trên diễn đàn mình có 1 người có tay nghề về máy tiện là a Giang vietnamcnc, mấy cái này chắc là ảnh làm khỏe, nhưng mới ghé thấy ảnh nhiều việc quá ko biết có nhận dc không, bác liên hệ thử xem, em chưa thấy ai trên diễn đàn mình làm cái này từ đầu, mua về có sẵn thì có, bác xem xét kỹ rồi đi tiên phong đi  :Smile:

----------


## huyquynhbk

e đang làm dạng này bác ah.e ở HN nen liên hệ a Giang hơi khó.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## linhdt1121

@ huyquynh.
Hôm nào qua tớ chơi đi, giới thiệu xưởng có tiện cnc cho, ok thì làm luôn. Mà máy lâu xong thế hử

----------


## huyquynhbk

Linhdt1121@ ok bác. tại cv e bận quá, k có thời gian làm bác ah.hnao rảnh e qua bác chơi ah.

----------

